
Quiet growth of race-detection software sparks concern over bias - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-quiet-growth-of-race-detection-software-sparks-concerns-over-bias-11597378154
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/cYz54](https://archive.vn/cYz54)

